# ARK Discusses Tesla on CNBC - June 27



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

CNBC - yesterday:


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

I saw that. Ark's excitement about Tesla gives me hope. They're unrelenting in their optimistic view.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

This video also gets me excited.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Curt Renz said:


> CNBC - yesterday:


"A trillion dollars...a trillion questions. Five years...{mumble mumble}...I'd like to see what they do tomorrow." Tomorrow? Now *that's* a short time horizon.  I own a few shares. I can wait five years.


----------

